# Dampness issues



## faizee (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi guys do anyone help on major reasons for dampness after arresting the leak...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

faizee said:


> Hi guys do anyone help on major reasons for dampness after arresting the leak...


like black mold?


----------



## faizee (Nov 21, 2014)

On a plastered wall boss......?????


----------

